# 2021 Fall Turkey Hunt



## Where All The Turkey At (Oct 7, 2019)

Anybody fill their fall Turkey tags yet? My daughter and I are still chasing them. I started a new job this year, so I got last choice for vacation time. I will have a week in early November to try and get her on her First Utah Turkey.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If the fall tags were good for the area I was hunting Elk in, I think half the county could have filled tags, they were everywhere. Cant say that for the Elk though.


----------



## Zpat (Apr 21, 2021)

Unfortunately turkey tags in fall are only for private property mostly, so its pretty limited opportunities. Curious, without divulging any specifics, what general area were you in?


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I went out last week with my dad and passed up a choice of 7 smalls in the first group and had two big jakes at gun point on the second group and decided not to take em and will wait for a big Tom and a couple hens to tag.


----------



## Where All The Turkey At (Oct 7, 2019)

Zpat said:


> Unfortunately turkey tags in fall are only for private property mostly, so its pretty limited opportunities. Curious, without divulging any specifics, what general area were you in?


We live in West Jordan, but we plan on hunting up by Hyrum. Seen birds up there several time but could never get set up in a good spot.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Zpat said:


> Unfortunately turkey tags in fall are only for private property mostly, so its pretty limited opportunities. Curious, without divulging any specifics, what general area were you in?


Message sent to you.


----------



## Rubythroat (Aug 23, 2021)

A coworker of mine got attacked by a big Tom while on beat in Rose Park today!!! 🤣😂 
Only one I've seen this season so far - on private property too... may fit the bill if all else fails


----------



## JoRoFram (Oct 22, 2021)

Question for the group. I'm just starting into turkey hunting and was wanting to get out this fall, even if it is just scouting out some places for the spring. Is there a separate tag for the Northern Region, Wasatch Front area or do you just get a Northern Region tag and can go to that area?

Thanks!


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Fall Season is private lands only. Can get up to 3 tags for any turkey (hens encouraged). Spring is statewide(excluding private land without permission) but only one tag for a Tom strictly.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The fall hunt is a head scratcher for me. Yes, the tags are for "private ground", but the property that the birds tend to congregate to, the property owners wont let you on to hunt. But on the other hand, the landowner complains about the birds at the same time. I get it and understand that land owners don't want just any Joe blasting away near their barn, house, and most importantly.... Their livestock. 

Unless you know someone that has ground, and will let you hunt, its kind of a mute point to get a tag. Secure hunting privilege's before buying tags!! I have heard of property owners that charge as low as $20 all the way up to $250 to hunt their land.


----------



## Where All The Turkey At (Oct 7, 2019)

Rubythroat said:


> A coworker of mine got attacked by a big Tom while on beat in Rose Park today!!! 🤣😂
> Only one I've seen this season so far - on private property too... may fit the bill if all else fails


Yeah, I live in West Jordan. A few years ago I went to Washington state to hunt with my family and my Wife sent me pictures of a flock of Turkey right in my front yard. Funny how that happens.


----------



## Where All The Turkey At (Oct 7, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> The fall hunt is a head scratcher for me. Yes, the tags are for "private ground", but the property that the birds tend to congregate to, the property owners wont let you on to hunt. But on the other hand, the landowner complains about the birds at the same time. I get it and understand that land owners don't want just any Joe blasting away near their barn, house, and most importantly.... Their livestock.
> 
> Unless you know someone that has ground, and will let you hunt, its kind of a mute point to get a tag. Secure hunting privilege's before buying tags!! I have heard of property owners that charge as low as $20 all the way up to $250 to hunt their land.


Fall tags are not Private Land "ONLY". Call the fish and game office and ask. There are a few small public land sections that can be legally hunted. Now, as to birds congregating on private land that part has been true in my experience also. I have one land owners permission to hunt, but have only seen birds there in the spring and have yet to tag a bird there.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

We are chasing a few birds. It’s been a lot of fun. I’ll post pics if/when we connect


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I think the fall hunt is used as a management tool in private lands where turkeys are becoming a nuisance. Not all fall areas are on private, but the vast majority are. The one fall turkey hunt i did a few years ago sucked. I was confined to this little spit of public on the edge of this town. The turkeys would roost in this public area, would fly down accross the canyon, and then wander off on reservation land where they would stay the entire day. Then would wander back to their roost on public right as it got dark. Both coming and going they'd fly down to the canyon wall. So for this entire weekend, i'd hunt morning and evening, and spend the entire freaking day picking my nose car camping out of my 4runner. I should have brought a book.
It was AGANOZING waiting all stinking day with nothing to do, waiting for those birds to return. I finally nailed one on the morning flydown, the last day i was working the area.

Later, DWR called doing one of their harvest survays. Like a fool, I was honest and told them i got one and where. That area no longer appears on the list of fall turkey hunting areas. At least it wasn't last i checked. 

So yea.h, thats my experience with fall turkey. Ill stick to spring gobblers. Fall sucks.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Plenty of opportunity for everyone on these fall hunts if you take the time to do the research and understand what this hunt consists of.


----------

